# Jefferson Ohio, 44047 - 2006 3500hd duramax 16,500



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

2006 3500HD duramax Allison 4x4 
Very clean truck 
60 hp tow tune 
Stainless Steel bed 
Telescope lift cylinder 
Eletric over hyd 
New : 
Pitnum arm 
Idler arm 
Tie rods 
Ball joints 
Gm brake lines 
ALL fluids and filters 
Idler pulleys 
Belt 
Thermostats
Water pump 
Like new : 
Trans lines 
fuel lines 
Brakes 
Tires 
Text 440-563-6043 for more pics or info 
Good strong truck ready to work with fresh fluid film for protection against this coming winter .


----------



## MagLan (Oct 19, 2010)

How long is the dump bed?


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

MagLan said:


> How long is the dump bed?


85"x102" ID


----------



## harryb (Jun 20, 2008)

How many miles?


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

The truck chassis , engine , trans all has 147k miles . The body had 206. So that why it’s being sold as 206k. The body came off a truck that had a flat bed is why it prolly had higher miles .


----------

